# "Kindle for PC" giving me fits.



## Harveytex (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a new Kindle owner.  I love my Kindle but "Kindle for PC" is giving me fits.  Every time I run it it asks me to register.  I register and then the next time I run it it asks me to register again.............and again..............and again, etc.  The program then works just fine but now I have multiple accounts that do not work since it keeps asking me to register.  Any help?


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

Harveytex said:


> I'm a new Kindle owner. I love my Kindle but "Kindle for PC" is giving me fits. Every time I run it it asks me to register. I register and then the next time I run it it asks me to register again.............and again..............and again, etc. The program then works just fine but now I have multiple accounts that do not work since it keeps asking me to register. Any help?


*I'm bumping this post because I'd like to know the answer, too, if anyone can help. Thanks!*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It seems to me someone has had this problem before...

Have you tried reinstalling the software?  Also, have you checked with Customer Service?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

here's a previous thread on this issue:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16726.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Harveytex (Dec 31, 2010)

I am still looking for an answer to my original post.  I've done everthing that has been offered in answer to my original post, here and elsewhere, but still have the same problem.  I even installed K4PC on another computer and got the same results.  Called Amazon's Kindle support and am waiting for a reply after they refered my problem to a higher tech level.  I'm supposed to hear back sometime next week.  I'll post the results if I hear back from them.  Until then every time I use K4PC I have to re-register and then go to amazon.com and delete the new registration enty.  Oh well, at least my Kindle itself has been trouble free.  Whoooops!  I shouldn't have said anything!


----------



## Harveytex (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's a new twist on the problem. I have four computers available so I tried it on the other untried machines. It worked on both but still doesn't work on the two previously tried. So I attempted to find the difference between the working and nonworking. When the "Check for Problems" option on the "Help" menu is selected the two computers that work show no problems. However the two that don't work show a problem with the "Secure Storage" item. The only "Help" available that I can find pertains to the problem occurring on a Mac. Anyone know what this error means on a PC and how to fix it?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harveytex said:


> Here's a new twist on the problem. I have four computers available so I tried it on the other untried machines. It worked on both but still doesn't work on the two previously tried. So I attempted to find the difference between the working and nonworking. When the "Check for Problems" option on the "Help" menu is selected the two computers that work show no problems. However the two that don't work show a problem with the "Secure Storage" item. The only "Help" available that I can find pertains to the problem occurring on a Mac. Anyone know what this error means on a PC and how to fix it?


Are all four computers running the same operating system? Were you logged on with administrator credentials when you installed and during each use?


----------



## Harveytex (Dec 31, 2010)

All four machines are single user so I guess I have administrator credentials.  Correct me if I'm wrong.  The two that work are running XP Home.  One that does not work runs XP Home while the other that doesn't work is running XP Pro.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harveytex said:


> All four machines are single user so I guess I have administrator credentials. Correct me if I'm wrong. The two that work are running XP Home. One that does not work runs XP Home while the other that doesn't work is running XP Pro.


XP doesn't have the same requirements as Vista or Windows 7, so access to the system registry isn't your problem.

Have you tried removing the Kindle for PC application, rebooting and then reinstalling? Rebooting between removal and installation is very important.


----------



## Harveytex (Dec 31, 2010)

I just un-installed K4PC from Control Panel's Add/Remove routine on my XP Pro machine, shut down the computer, and then re-installed K4PC.  It didn't change a thing.  But thanks anyway.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Harveytex said:


> I just un-installed K4PC from Control Panel's Add/Remove routine on my XP Pro machine, shut down the computer, and then re-installed K4PC. It didn't change a thing. But thanks anyway.


Sorry. I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Arclight (Jan 6, 2011)

Try this:

1. Delete K4PC via Control Panel

2. After deleting via CP, check your C: where K4PC normally would be or install. Make sure no residual K4PC folder/files were left over after CP deletion. Often CP does not remove all the files, I've had this happen a lot--left over files after alleged deletion/removal. If you find any left overs manually delete them.

3. Now run a registry cleaner to remove any k4pc entries.

4. Turn off computer and reboot-turn on

5. Reinstall k4PC (you might even want to re-download K4PC in case a previous one was corrupted)

See if this works.

Just because you use the CP deletion program/process, does not mean it deletes every K4PC folder/file. I have seen this happen many times when removing and installing games and software in XP, Vista and Win7.


----------



## clady (Sep 5, 2010)

This fixed the problem for me.
I went to Amazon - Manage my Kindle - and deregistered my Kindle for PC. I rebooted (always a good idea for any problem) and then opened Kindle for PC and registered it. Hopefully it will fix yours too. If not, give Kindle CS a call. 

Good Luck


----------



## Harveytex (Dec 31, 2010)

Arclight said:


> Try this:
> 
> 1. Delete K4PC via Control Panel
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion but after doing all that it is still not working. I have a call in to Kindle Support and waiting for a call back from their "upper level" tech dept to evaluate the info I left. It is NOT their falut as it works on two other computers I have. So it's not a big deal, just a pain having to go to another computer (my wife's) when I need to use the program. Thanks again for all the efforts from everyone.


----------

